# 92 fs "blue" ???



## Nevmike (Jan 24, 2012)

Please help !! I've seen the 92fs advertised in a black finish and a blue finish. I was told the blue is not really blue. Whats the answer??? Thank you


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The black finish you refer to is a bruniton finish/coating, a durable somewhat duller coating which is more resistent to rust etc... The smooth blue/black finish as opposed to the slightly coarser black bruniton finish, is referred to as a blue finish although it appears very dark blue to black.


----------



## Nevmike (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for the info


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

I watched a special on the manufacturing of the Beretta 92 series on one of the gun channels recently. They showed the guns progressing through the manufacturing process from a chunk of steel to the finished product. The Bruniton finish is nothing more than Beretta's proprietary spray-on finish, much like Duracoat or Gun-Kote. They sprayed the product on the steel parts hanging from a rack and put them in an oven to bake the finish on. So when you see one that has been used extensively (like used police weapons) the finish is usually "chipped" rather than worn like you would find on a blued gun.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

texagun said:


> . . . So when you see one that has been used extensively (like used police weapons) the finish is usually "chipped" rather than worn like you would find on a blued gun.


I bought my Italian made 92 FS Centurion in 1992. 
It has spent quite a bit of time in a leather thumb-break OWB holster worn in the 4 o'clock position. And a small amount of time in a ballistics nylon holster.
Quite a few years ago, old reliable was retired to "nightstand status". I allow it out in the sunlight for exercise about twice a year now. Never once a hiccup in all this time.

I was going to say all the "finish wear" was confined to holster wear on the "sharp edges" at the top, bottom, and front of the slide "flats".
And, the sharp "entrance edges" to the mag well. OK, some wear marks on the top of the barrel from the slide. And, internal part sliding wear marks, of course.

But, I just got it out and careful examination finds two very tiny round "impact areas" in the left-hand slide grooves.
Since they are just deep enough to deform the steel, I wouldn't really call them "finish chips".
And, I found two small scratches I hadn't noticed before. Not deep enough to go through the "Bruniton". But, they do show the finish can be beaten.

My analysis: "miracle coating impervious to all things mineral, spiritual, and/or human" ? No. Good enough for me ? Yes. Better than bluing ? At least as good. :smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

FYI, birchwood/casy blue works extremely well on both blued and bruniton, for the exposed areas and the deeper scratches. I use aluminum blue for the frame on my 92 and 96 and it keeps them all looking like new.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

denner said:


> FYI, birchwood/casy blue works extremely well on both blued and bruniton, for the exposed areas and the deeper scratches. I use aluminum blue for the frame on my 92 and 96 and it keeps them all looking like new.


Thanks for the tip.
I've got an old bottle of B-C cold blue around here SOMEWHERE.
It will probably take much longer to find it than it will to try it.
I'm not worried if it doesn't work out well, because my 92 won't be leaving until my estate sale. :mrgreen:


----------

